

Thiel Fellowship Round 2 Open - negrera
http://www.thielfellowship.org/applicant-login/

======
negrera
They recently opened up this program again. $100k for 2 years of leaving
school/college. Not sure if it holds up to the likes of YC (lots of the
recipients have no tech backgrounds in the first batch), but a few of the
recipients from the first class are pretty stellar (the Yale kids and Andrew
Hsu for example).

